# How to make a sub box - With a CIRCULAR SAW



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

Many times I have been asked: "What if I don't have a table saw, how can i still make a good box?"

This video answers that question. Enjoy!

How to: Make Sub Box with Circular Saw, No Table Saw, Car Audio Tips Tutorial- Car Audio Fabrication - YouTube


----------



## Ray21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Nice vid. I've been using a circular saw for years to build boxes. 

This is a great way to get perfectly straight cuts:
How to Build a Simple Circular Saw Guide for Straighter Cuts - Popular Mechanics


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

I only recently got a table saw. even if your cuts are not perfectly straight, when you seal it with silicon, it seals up just fine.

as above said, get a saw guide and you can get very straight cuts.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

even if you have a table saw, it is usually a good idea to cut down a sheet to more manageable sizes with a circular saw. Nice video.


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

pocket5s said:


> even if you have a table saw, it is usually a good idea to cut down a sheet to more manageable sizes with a circular saw. Nice video.


Good point!

Thanks for watching everyone!


----------



## Randyman... (Oct 7, 2012)

I've yet to build a box with anything other than a circular saw + jig saw or router


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Randyman... said:


> I've yet to build a box with anything other than a circular saw + jig saw or router


Yup, those three and you can build most anything, table saw just makes some things easier

Sent from my motorola electrify using digital farts


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

Typically the only things I cut on my table saw are small strips. Structural ribs, corner 45's, nailer strips, stuff like that. 

I remember back before I found out that someone made a straight edge for circ saws, everything by eye and a steady hand. 

Needless to say, I got alot of use out of my belt sander. Not to mention buying silicone tubes by the case.:blush:


----------

